# Pakistan troops 'repel US raid'



## Crusader74 (Sep 22, 2008)

> *Pakistani troops have fired warning shots at two US helicopters forcing them back into Afghanistan, local Pakistani intelligence officials say.*
> The helicopters flew into the tribal North Waziristan region from Afghanistan's Khost province at around midnight, the reports say.
> Tensions have risen after an increase in US attacks targeting militants.
> The incident comes amid mounting security fears after a militant bomb attack on the Islamabad Marriott hotel.
> ...




http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/7628890.stm


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is going to get ugly!

I need to get my arse in that area of the toilet bowl!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 22, 2008)

To bad the crew chief didn't unload the minigun of doom upon exfil


----------



## pardus (Sep 22, 2008)

If I was a mini gunner on a helo id die from having a permanent hardon!  :cool:


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 2, 2008)

They didn't repel sh*t. They'd like to think they did. They'd like to tell the boys at the freakin goat-roast that they repelled a US raid...maybe brag to the hag...

Read "repelled US raid" as "We ran for our chicken-sh*t lives when we heard the helicopters."


----------

